# Wetsuit Pants



## clayto (Jan 23, 2008)

Being reasonably new to kayak fishing and as the we move into winter can anyone advise on the preferred wetsuit pants/combination for best thermal protection.


----------



## 30HA (Apr 24, 2008)

Yes, me too. I just asked that question in my first post LOL


----------



## Joffa (Nov 8, 2007)

Depends on yur climate, but in chilly ol Melbourne, Im currently looking at 0.5mm neoprene from Anaconda - in there paddle range.


----------



## kingfisher111 (Jun 13, 2006)

I just cut down the last surfing steamer I had used into pants. A 3mm elasto. They work a treat, very stretchy. Son nearly cried!!


----------



## TideRunner (Aug 9, 2007)

For warmth it is best to be dry. Consider light weight waterproof waders with stocking feet. Available at fly fishing shops. Be sure to use a deep wading belt to prevent sudden cold water intrusion if you happen to go in. For really cold days I even wear a 3/4 wet suit underneath.

Bob


----------



## Marty (Mar 18, 2007)

clayto said:


> Being reasonably new to kayak fishing and as the we move into winter can anyone advise on the preferred wetsuit pants/combination for best thermal protection.


mate Ive got a 3mm wetsuit with just the legs and braces to go over your shoulders , coupled this with a thermal shirt and waterproof/windproof jacket, even on the coldest days in winter chasing Snapper offshore I stay warm and dry  
YOU MUST STAY WARM AND DRY


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

TideRunner said:


> For warmth it is best to be dry. Consider light weight waterproof waders with stocking feet. Available at fly fishing shops. Be sure to use a deep wading belt to prevent sudden cold water intrusion if you happen to go in.


Needless to say, if you are planning on going into open ocean, waders are a stupid idea. Sure, waders have buoyancy but they act like a giant drouge when combined with air and water. You also need to figure out a way to get back on the yak if the waders fill.

Wettie pants will serve you better offshore.


----------



## Marty75 (Oct 23, 2007)

I've recently bought a set of Sharkskinz long pants. They are neoprene on the outside but with a soft warm fleece material on the inside. Pricey at around $180 but I reckon they'll do the job. Haven't tried em' out yet but will do this weekend.

Marty


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

i too cut down an old steamer into pants. the only problem is that the zipper went nearly down to my arse crack and as such they are a bit low round the back, especially when sitting down. anyone paddling behind me gets a nasty view of the coin slot.... they're toasty though...

alternatively I have a pair of old golf rain pants and top that is water/wind proof. I can stand under the shower in that thing and not get wet. If its super chilly I normally wear a pair of long running tights/ skins etc and the waterproof pants on top. combined with a couple of layers of lightweight fleece and the jacket with a beanie I'm ready for Antarctic exploration...

and I also wear surfing booties which keep my feet sort of warm-ish


----------



## clayto (Jan 23, 2008)

Thank you all for your valuable contributions. I think I am now on the right direction to ensure warm, dry and safe fishing during the winter months.

Cheers


----------



## ScottLovig (Aug 7, 2006)

Wetsuit pants are easier to swim in but waders arent the death traps everyone thinks they are. Its just an urban myth. I've been fishing in them for 2 seasons, now and have no problem getting back into my yak even when dumped in the surf at Point Leo.

Check this out






Cheers

Scott


----------

